# NHS tests when over 40



## Louisa22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello, and sorry if the answer to this question is obvious - I'm a Kiwi living in London and my understanding of the NHS is probably not what it should be!
I just wanted to know what, if any, hormone tests etc my GP would carry out, given that I'm 42. 
My partner and I have been TTC for eight years, with a severe male factor problem. We've not had the finances to fund ICSI, which is what would be required.
When I was last tested and scanned (at a private clinic) about 18 months ago, everything was fine. What I'd like to do now is revisit the standard hormonal tests etc to see if it is worth trying to conceive via a sperm donor (cheaper than ICSI, so we could have more attempts!). So, I'm wondering - would I automatically have to go private for even the most basic tests since I'm over 40? 
Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I would just ask your GP. The cut-off age for IVF on the NHS is 39 but that doesn't mean your doctor can't help you carry on trying to conceive in whatever way you choose to by doing all the basic tests like thyroid, FSH etc.  I think they're quite helpful like this when they know you're going private because they know you're already shelling out loads of money. Good luck.


----------



## Louisa22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks! I feel a bit more encouraged hearing that. I don't think I could face another lecture about my age. I've been getting those since this started - and I was only 34 then!!
Well, fingers crossed and thanks for the advice, much appreciated.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Like the others have said the cut off age for fertility treatment on the NHS usually is 39, however your GP should be able to do hormone blood tests for you to find out what is happening.

Wishing you luck


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Do you know for sure it's just a male factor problem?  I paid for an HSG privately and it showed I had a blocked tube, I was gobsmacked. Now I'm having that sorted out on the NHS (saving me about £2,000), because I'm able to show them that I have an actual 'condition' that needs fixing. If you get some kind of solid diagnosis during your fertility 'journey' you can always go back with that to your GP and he or she can help you with the next step.  One other thing- if your GP isn't at all helpful or sympathetic change them.


----------



## Louisa22 (Jan 2, 2011)

You've hit the nail on the head with what I'm currently thinking! If the tests I had were right, it was only a male factor issue, but I'm worried that, with the passing of time, things could easily have changed. So I thought I'd revisit it all before making a decision about what to do next.
I'm really interested to hear what you've said about getting a private diagnosis and then following it up with your GP for treatment (£2,000 is such an enormous saving!).  I've got a new GP now and she seems a lot more human than the original one, although, as yet, she doesn't even know we've been TTC for eight years. Now that I feel a bit better informed, I'm going to make an appointment to discuss it with her. 
Very best of luck with your NHS treatment and thanks again for the advice.

PS: Thanks also to JJ1 for the advice and kind wishes.


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Louisa,
Good luck with getting tests on the NHS. It's always worth asking your GP first. However, it does seem to be a bit of a postcode lottery what the cut off age is for doing fertility tests. At 48 we have had to pay for every single blood test etc & in general trusts are cutting back on fertility support accross the UK because of the economic crisis. However, hopefully at 42 you'll still get some of the tests you need for free on the NHS.


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

Louisa - i asked my GP to refer me to my local specialist. He let me have all the tests plus a hycosy test as as far as he was concerned it wasn't giving me treatment it was identifying if there was anything wrong. i have since paid to have iui there and ivf scans and bloods which they did charge me for - but anything 'investigative' is free. This is especially relevant with law changes regarding fertility treatment and age cut offs - it goes against age descrimination laws.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Louisa22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks hopehopehope for letting me know that - it definitely helps, and I'll make sure I get the word 'investigative' in there! Will let you know how I get on. Wishing you all the best too.

Thanks also to Helen3 for the advice, and sorry to hear you had to pay for absolutely everything. I know why they have to stick to this 'one-size-fits-all' approach to age, but I really wish they wouldn't! Best of luck as you continue onwards.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Having read Agate's FAQ on here there seem to be a lot more tests available on the NHS than some of us realise.  She says all the Level one tests are, for example, should you wish to go down the immune route. I am because at age 43 and having had 2 miscarriages I want to be sure there's nothing more going wrong inside that I don't know about that might impact on my ivf. The level one tests included things like thrombophilia panel, anti phospholipid, anticariolipin etc.  Take a look at her FAQ.


----------

